
Show HN: Block annoying forwards from your Whatsapp contacts - QueensGambit
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/whatsilent-for-whatsapp/egidokdmejppdbdadlamgceafjobinik
======
QueensGambit
I have been getting WhatsApp forwards from my loved ones that are blatantly
false. I have begged/urged them to stop sending them to the point of rupture
in the relationship. But, they continue to do it instantaneously when they see
the news without thinking. So, instead of blocking them altogether, I wrote
this Chrome extension to hide/silence their forwards. Your feedback, please?

------
manidoraisamy
This is a common problem in India. WhatsApp limited the number of forwards to
7 per day, after some WhatsApp rumors led to murders. This sounds like a good
solution for receivers. Question is, how do you stop people from forwarding?

~~~
QueensGambit
Very true! I think allowing receivers to block forwards would be a good
starting point because:

1\. They didn't ask for it in the first place.

2\. If there is enough adoption, senders will be discouraged from sending
them, when they know their forwards are being ignored.

------
visionerdy
Chrome extension is good, but mobile app will be the one that will be useful.
Otherwise, I still have to use regular app. Is it possible to build a mobile
app, since WhatsApp doesn't have an open API?

~~~
QueensGambit
I agree. It is hard to build a mobile app without open API, but not
impossible. Given the number of virtualization technologies that exist today,
it should be doable, IMO.

------
ChurnOutBlogs
This is really cool! Can i also silence loudmouths in my Whatsapp group with
this? :)

~~~
QueensGambit
Not yet! But, that's a really good suggestion. Thanks!

